# Q7 S-line



## Nba4 (Feb 4, 2007)

In order to get the S line package with the 21's do you need to get the V8 engine or is it possible to get it with the V6, I would check the site but my internet keeps messing up each time I try to go on


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 S-line (Nba4)*

21s are available on the 3.6


----------

